# Algae in a low energy tank



## sonicninja (24 Apr 2018)

Hi everyone,
I have what I would describe as a failry low light tank growing a range of plants including Buce, S. Repens, Hydrocotyle Tripartita, java fern titan and hygrophilia. It started life as a no CO2 tank but as i added S. repens (my absoulte nemesis) I added a simple in tank diffuser and pressureised CO2 system. 

As my tank is low light (about as low as i can get it) my plants grow very slowly which im happy with. The issue is that because leaves essentially sit there for months and dont need trimming, over time they attract a small amount of algea. Turning down my lights isnt really an option (theyre on 9%).

Anyone have any suggestions on how to remove this algae from the leaves? Ive tried rubbing it with no luck. I'd describe it as small singular green/brown hairs. Its barely visable currently but i dont want to give it a chance!

Cheers!

Keith


----------



## Edvet (24 Apr 2018)

Sounds like BBA, always a risk on long living leaves.
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.nl/


----------



## sonicninja (25 Apr 2018)

Thanks for the links. Very useful. Do you think liquid carbon applied directly to the problem areas would help this type of algae?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Edvet (25 Apr 2018)

It might, i would try one leaf/one plant first, not all plants like it, it's a disinfectant basically.


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Apr 2018)

Hi,
    Remove all infected leaves as they will never recover. This is only worthwhile if trying to remove it from hardscape.
BBA indicates a CO2 issue. Without photos we have not actually verified that this is BBA however. Assuming it is BBA then you'll need to review CO2 timing and all the other usual associated suspects.

Cheers,


----------



## sonicninja (26 Apr 2018)

Here’s the best I could do with my iPhone camera. It’s really not a ‘problem’ yet but could be if I don’t stamp it out. It’s best described as light patchy green spotting. Again it’s a last exclusively on the S. repens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Apr 2018)

Hi, yes, thank you. That is sufficient with your description to determine this is Green Spot Algae (GSA) and is not BBA.
GSA is caused by any combination of poor PO4 and poor CO2.

Because of the two possibilities it is often unclear which of the two deficiencies is most prominent, so we have lo examine the tank for further evidence.

Normally, determining other other associated symptoms a PO4 shortfall is difficult, but it's never difficult to find other symptoms of a CO2 shortfall as there are so many varied symptoms.

So for example, curling or otherwise distorted leaves indicate CO2 shortfall. Examine other areas of the tank and look for this and other symptoms such as filamentous algae or holes in leaves or leaves falling off, or dark spots, translucency and so forth - any type of structural anomalies will indicate a general issue with CO2.

As the affected leaves are near a crowded edge, it could easily be that at that location, flow is stalled or otherwise disrupted.
Definitely remove the leaves as they will never recover and will only spawn more algal spores. That will also free up space for better flow.

Also, as suggested in other threads, perform a pH profile to make sure the timing of your CO2 is correct.

Cheers,


----------



## sonicninja (26 Apr 2018)

Thanks for your help as always. All my other plants seen really healthy with none of the symptoms you describe. They are also free from algae. 
Being a near cube it is difficult to get good filter outlet positioning and co2 distribution but currently the filter outlet points towards the in tank atomizer forcing the co2 down at the right side and then round the front of the glass in a sort of a circular motion. 

I’d hoped that in doing this a nice proportion of the gas makes contact with the S. repens as it’s probably the most demanding plant in the tank.

To be honest I’d sort of hoped that my CO2 method didn’t need to be all that sophisticated since my light levels are so low and demand for it wouldn’t be too high. Am I wrong in this? 
My filter is rated at 510LPH and the tank is 16 liters. 
The filter is set to about as low as it can go though or the tank would be an absolute stirred up mess.

My schedule is as follows 
CO2 on @ 11:30
Lights on @ 13:30 (with 15 min ramp)
CO2 off @ 20:30
Lights off @ 21:30 (15 ramp prior to blackout)

I get just over 1 point PH drop between CO2 on and Lights on.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sonicninja (26 Apr 2018)

...actually there is a small amount of curling on the new growth of the S. repens. I should mention that I’ve only recently upgraded to this filter from my HOB. It’s been on about a week but the issues started before then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Apr 2018)

OK, well, I mean, you've done quite well to so far just with the HOB - the tank looks outstanding - but folks always forget that as the plant mass increases so does their requirement for CO2. The growing mass also blocks or disrupts flow patterns, so when we see the onset of problems it may be necessary to work out how to best accommodate the increased mass.

S. repens is more demanding that, say, the fern, because it is less tolerant of CO2 shortfalls, so in the same tank we cannot expect that every plant will perform equally.

I don't think that extra sophistication is required, perhaps just a tweak or two. Options include moving the outlet and/or the ceramic around.
It might even work to place the ceramic under the filter intake so that it swallows the bubbles and uses the filter body as a reactor - as long as the pump doesn't object.
If the filter output is too strong, perhaps install a ball valve in the output line to have a better control of the outflow strength.

I can't quite make out which of those in the photo is the filter return. If it's the one on the right maybe all you need to do is to move it over more to the right so that the flow impinges on the front glass and falls down to strike the repens more directly. I cannot say exactly what combination of these adjustments will work. I can only tell you what the nature of the problem is so that you do not chase ghosts. Every tank has it's own flow/distribution riddle that has to be solved. When you try some adjustment, observe the new growth and if the growth is straight and flat, then you have solved it.

Cheers,


----------



## sonicninja (26 Apr 2018)

Thank you ceg, incredibly helpful as always. Since I’ve only just changed over the filter I’ll leave it as is and see what the change is in a week or two. Hopefully the current flow pattern will be an improvement over the HOB. I’ve removed the affected leaves so i should be able to see clearly if the algae returns and if the CO2 is being distributed more efficiently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

